# **** Birthdays, Birthdays--- On This Groundhogs Day ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well--- lets see--- I know a bunch of hog day folks.

So--------> I'm gonna wish a happy birthday to my wife of 35 years, Miss K.

And happy birthday to my brother whose fight'in the cold and crime with the U.S. Marshals over in N. Dakota.

And happy birthday to our very own PT fur chaser, Wayne--- aka Ruger.

And happy birthday Chris (Miller) who's lost somewhere down in the hot Texas desert.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Birth Day to your wife and bro, Ruger and Chris...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all on this fine day. Cat did you build Miss K a garlic plot ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck Rick--- the ground is froze 2 feet thick.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday to all on this great day!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Wayne and Miss K. 
Cat tell your bro happy birthday and give him our thanks for his service.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heck Rick--- the ground is froze 2 feet thick.
> 
> awprint:


 Blueprints.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday one and all.

No more excuses - get that garlic plot done for the Misses. lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS K and to all others on this fine Day-----------My Baby Sister's Birthday also she's 55 ---Hope eveyone had a GREAT DAY*

* sb *


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy B-Day Miss K and Ruger. Ruger I aint forgot you :doh: neither I just get off track a lot anymore. :smile:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------

